# Hello!



## AndrzejMajewski (Jul 12, 2018)

Hello! 

My name is Andrzej, I’m composer from Poland. Music is what I’m doing from my childhood - I finished music school (piano, saxophone), then I started to sing in very popular band in Poland. Last few years I was more into graphic design (which is my second passion), but now I’m back. I love music. Listening. Creating. Enjoying.


----------



## Tice (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey, I literally just came from Poland! Love your country! Very hospitable people! 
What's the name of your band?


----------



## bryla (Jul 12, 2018)

Witam


----------



## AndrzejMajewski (Jul 12, 2018)

Tice said:


> Hey, I literally just came from Poland! Love your country! Very hospitable people!
> What's the name of your band?


Thank you! M.A.F.I.A - that is the name of the band in which I sang


----------



## midi-et-quart (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi and welcome Andrzej! Great forum here, a lots of things to learn from various sound sculptors. Don't hesitate to share your music with us here


----------



## AndrzejMajewski (Jul 12, 2018)

midi-et-quart said:


> Great forum here, a lots of things to learn from various sound sculptors.


Thank you! I noticed, I used this knowledge for some time as an... observer for some time, I'll try to be more active now. 



midi-et-quart said:


> Don't hesitate to share your music with us here


I will.  (and I did already: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/time-machine-score-marvin-hamlisch-contest.73230/)


----------

